# Help in choosing a new band name



## Guest (Nov 16, 2017)

I play bass in a three piece.
Our current moniker is Kentucky Toast.
We have a shot of bourbon with espresso prior to rehearsing.
I know there are band name generators, but would like to come up with a Canuck connection.
Throw them out peeps.
Thank you.

edit; we're based out of Rockwood.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

what kind of music?

bourbon and espresso doesn't exactly scream canuck. 

Sudbury Tuxedo....doesn't get any more Canadian than that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2017)

Variety of covers.
Mostly 70/80's standards.


Diablo said:


> bourbon and espresso doesn't exactly scream canuck.


I only mentioned that as to how we came up with it.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Wikipedia says Acton was once known as Leathertown so Leathertown Prophets.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

if only "leathertown" didnt have such a gay connotation to anyone not from Acton 

Actually a pretty good name for a Judas Priest tribute though!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Something about Canadian Rye and Tim's Coffee. ............ Maple Brew


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lawrence Seaway
Wheat Kings (if you were a hip cover band)
Last Spike
The Craigellachies
Arctic Outblast
Oceans 3
Bombard U-eh


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Worthy Drive. 
I'm good at these, honest.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm,. I like local geographic and historical name connections

The Arkells ...oops already taken
The Quarrymen... Oh sorry

But seriously,
Limehouse Rickey's (nearby town + a drink)
Wheeler Green ( early settler who opened a dry goods store in the Acton area)
Esquisingers or Esquizingers (for Esquising township)
(Good old) Fast Acton Relief ( or FAR for short...leave off the T )
Tannery Row ( homage to the local leather industry)

May I add that I was instrumental in naming our neighbourhood grade school rock band... Melancholy Milkweed. We kind of drifted apart.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2017)

I neglected to add that our jam space is in Rockwood.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well you could go the science, linguistic route and call yourselves "*petrum lignum "*since that's what "Rock/wood" translates to in Latin!

Or going back into history to make a local name connection, call yourselves "*the Strange Brothers *" by cobbling together factual tidbits from this anecdote...

_John Harris, the first settler of Eramosa Township built a small shanty in 1821 followed by Col. Henry Strange in 1840. In the 1850’s the community, originally known as Brotherstown, became known as Rockwood._


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ROCKIN' WOOD

The Strange Brothers is actually really good!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Rockwood?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Try one of those generators.

You might come up with some names that surprise and delight you.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

MacLean & MacLean & MacLean


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I like Rockwood too.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Rockwood?


Yeah, I was gonna say Rockwood too. No brainer.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Strato Chiefs
(or some other exclusively Canadian car model you like)


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

How heavy are you? 

Röckwööd


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

Leatherwood Bricklins


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> MacLean & MacLean & MacLean


Larry, Darryl & Darryl


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2017)

The Craig's List Douchebags


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Rock-Saw-Wood

(Trademark: Fist-Fingers-Palm)


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Leather Dose And The Strategic Carbuncle
Fist Samantha
Crotch Subpoena


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Wikipedia says Acton was once known as Leathertown so Leathertown Prophets.


And its worth the Drive!.....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JazzyT said:


> How heavy are you?
> 
> Röckwööd


Love this one!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JazzyT said:


> How heavy are you?
> 
> Röckwööd


The umlauts or double dots above the letters add some intrigue to the name.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> _John Harris, the first settler of Eramosa Township built a small shanty in 1821 followed by Col. Henry Strange in 1840. In the 1850’s the community, originally known as *Brotherstown*, became known as Rockwood._


Some great ideas... I'm not currently in a band, but I've written some of these down for later.

Building on Lefty's research, what about the Brotherstown Trio, or Brotherstown Three, or BT3 (that's Brotherstown cubed)?

Or go the Max Webster/Alice Cooper/Marilyn Manson route of naming it after a (seemingly) single person, and calling yourselves John Harris?


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> Some great ideas... I'm not currently in a band, but I've written some of these down for later.
> 
> Building on Lefty's research, what about the Brotherstown Trio, or Brotherstown Three, or BT3 (that's Brotherstown cubed)?
> 
> Or go the Max Webster/Alice Cooper/Marilyn Manson route of naming it after a (seemingly) single person, and calling yourselves John Harris?


"Colonel Strange" has a ring to it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Paper, Scissors, Rockwood.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2017)

Lola said:


> Try one of those generators.
> 
> You might come up with some names that surprise and delight you.


For the hell of it, I did. Here's some of them;

Anus Punisher (something that I'd imagine Player99 would suggest)
Pathetic Gladiator And The Test
Genitalia Swell
United States of Retarded Feet
Headcheese LTD


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

How about just The Test?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The Sporting Tremendous Rockwoodies?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

sulphur said:


> How about just The Test?


The Test Trickle?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> The Test Trickle?


The Testies/Testis?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> The Testies/Testis?


Careful with spelling here!!! ...NOT "Testes" for sure!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! 

How about The Three Skins. 

Just don't add another member.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Rockwood + Acton. 

Rock-wooton 

Rockactonwood!


Ok. I’m leaving now. And I’m taking my v-picks with me!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning Rock!
What? Is a valid name


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

What about "Mourning Rock"...given the state of the genre

Walking the dog ideas...

...No Expiry
...Limited Time Offer (LTO)
...Easy Action (I know it's an Alice Cooper album but I like the double entendre. After all The Killers were pretty close to another Cooper album...Killer) 

I'll keep walking!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Ha!
> 
> How about The Three Skins.
> 
> Just don't add another member.


Perfect for a drumming trio!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Walking the dog ideas...


They have a Shih Tzu named Kiko (I call him Chico) who joins us downstairs.
He drags his Minnie Mouse stuffed toy with him and humps 'er while we play.
He stops when we stop and has at 'er again when we start again.
There's a song in there somewhere.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> They have a Shih Tzu named Kiko (I call him Chico) who joins us downstairs.
> He drags his Minnie Mouse stuffed toy with him and humps 'er while we play.
> He stops when we stop and has at 'er again when we start again.
> There's a song in there somewhere.


And an awesome viral video! Too bad we're not in Georgia you could call the band Macon Minnie


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like The rock woodies


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> And an awesome viral video! Too bad we're not in Georgia you could call the band *Macon Minnie*


They can still call themselves Macon Minnie. Why not?? Macon is an influential town in Classic Rock. They play "70/80's Standards". Surly the Allman's fit into that. (Of course they'd have to play at least one Allman Bros tune)

There was a three piece in my high school. Drums, piano, & bass. They called themselves “Ebony Fourskin" (sic). All great musicians, but none of them could sing.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

here's a good one:

EXPLOSIVE DIARRHEA


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

sambonee said:


> I like The rock woodies


How about Rockin' Woody (or Rockin' a Woody...which to me has an Aerosmith vibe to it)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

actually

ROCKWOOD

isn't bad either


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Or Rockwould


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

bolero said:


> here's a good one:
> 
> EXPLOSIVE DIARRHEA


Good for who? LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2017)

sambonee said:


> Good for who? LOL


Some high school one shot talent show basement jammers.

We're middle aged wanna be's.
A little serious and our wives are in the audience.

I love a buddy's band name;
Mid Life Crisis.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

"Never say die"

Talking about a midlife crisis. Well hell this certainly hasn't slowed you down one iota. 

You will never grow old gracefully because you will never give up. You have spunk, tenacity and may I add you're one smart cookie. I absolutely love your attitude.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Noble Trade


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Some high school one shot talent show basement jammers.
> 
> We're middle aged wanna be's.
> A little serious and our wives are in the audience.
> ...


I think every small town in Canada has a band named "Mid-Life Crisis" 

"Middle Aged Wannabes" is good though!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I think every small town in Canada has a band named "Mid-Life Crisis"
> 
> "Middle Aged Wannabes" is good though!


Or "M'Dagwa" for short...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2017)

laristotle said:


> For the hell of it, I did. Here's some of them;
> 
> *Anus Punisher (something that I'd imagine Player99 would suggest)*


I resent your comment as being the...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

A band I used to play in is called the Trophy Husbands. I always liked that name.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Flint Rock Wood








These are my morning coffee names

The Rusty Zippos
The Spirit Molecules
Bong Water with Lemon
99Players
Play on Turds
Drag Kings
The Devil's Sister's Cousins

They seem obvious enough that they probably already exist somewhere, but whatevs.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Some high school one shot talent show basement jammers.
> 
> We're middle aged wanna be's.
> A little serious and our wives are in the audience.
> ...


My buddy's band is called Gray Matter.

They are referring to their hair color and not their brains.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

JazzyT said:


> Röckwööd


I think this is the best one here, but consider spelling as Röckwöd or Röckwüd, since that properly pronounces as "rockwood" in German. Best Text-to-Speech Demo: Create Talking Avatars and Online Characters | SitePal TTS Demo


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

LexxM3 said:


> I think this is the best one here, but consider spelling as Röckwöd or Röckwüd, since that properly pronounces as "rockwood" in German. Best Text-to-Speech Demo: Create Talking Avatars and Online Characters | SitePal TTS Demo


Technically speaking speaking, what we have here is the "heavy metal umlaut":


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

JazzyT said:


> Technically speaking speaking, what we have here is the "heavy metal umlaut"


I think sarcasm and irony are entirely appropriate in band names as social commentary ... play some smööth jäzz with some umlauts.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Some high school one shot talent show basement jammers.
> 
> We're middle aged wanna be's.
> A little serious and our wives are in the audience.
> ...


I once saw a blues band called Vytal Signs (Purposely spelled that way)--because at their age vital signs were a good thing.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

hey Larry
I do believe you mentioned that you practiced in Rockwood.
How about calling yourselves "the Rolling Stone".

you can thank me latter.
G.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Social point Betty
Seamus


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Rhythm 'n Booze


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Rhythm 'n Booze


Put me down for this one....I like it.
G.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

_Sorrier _(pronounced sorry-eh?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you all for a shit-load of good suggestions.
I'll take them to me mates tonight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Tannery Row


We chose to go with this .. for now.
Thx mon.
Now to come up with a cool logo.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

"New Shoes"
I like Tannery Row...


----------



## Pjfan12 (Dec 3, 2017)

I was at work in a warehouse last week and boss said I gave you a curbside nipple order, and I thought eureka!!! The Curbside Nipples if I ever start a band...lol


----------

